# Quasi-restoration on an 1890's bike?



## squeedals (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm getting an 1890's ladies bike soon and I want to keep the original paint job. Below are some pics. My question is: can I use that black based car polish to "fill in" the chips and scrathes and maintain the rest of what is left of the finish? I'm not trying for a new look here, I'm just gussying up the old girl. The wood will also be slightly polished to maintain the 115 year old patina.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't have experience with what you're planning on using, but be careful around the graphics. Those are pretty nice looking and you don't want to rub them off with a polishing compound. Nice looking bike!


----------



## bike (Oct 14, 2013)

*Best*

to use mildest first messing around with an orginal is the best way to ruin the original surface and value- the few ounces of paint plating etc are the most fragile and dont make it through time well- metal frames are durable-- how much do you think the pinstriping on a bicycle weighs? once wiped off- gone forever.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 14, 2013)

bike said:


> to use mildest first messing around with an orginal is the best way to ruin the original surface and value- the few ounces of paint plating etc are the most fragile and dont make it through time well- metal frames are durable-- how much do you think the pinstriping on a bicycle weighs? once wiped off- gone forever.





I'm not planning an an all out assault on the old girl. I've restored a number of bikes, from what I'm talking about to complete tear downs and redo's. Under all that grime and grease IS an original surface I want to bring back to life and retain it's original patina. My question has to do with the colored car wax, which I would apply carefully (or not) depending on the reaction, which can be attained using it on an under the frame section and a small section at that. If anyone has used it with success or disaster, that is what I'm looking for. I understand the purist DO NOT TOUCH train of thought here, which I respect, but I like to at least clean up the bikes I own. The stencils can and most likely will be left untouched as you are right, once gone they are gone forever.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 14, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> I don't have experience with what you're planning on using, but be careful around the graphics. Those are pretty nice looking and you don't want to rub them off with a polishing compound. Nice looking bike!




Here is what I'm talking about. A good write up on frame restoration and probably the route I'll be taking. 

http://vintagebicycle.wordpress.com...oration-3-rene-herse-tandem-work-in-progress/


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 14, 2013)

I would just go very lightly with polishing compound avoiding the graphics to bring some of the luster back and finish with a good carnauba wax or the Renaissance Wax from the site you attached above.  I have read through that site & he gets some pretty amazing results without destroying original finishes so I would value his opinions.  I want to try the Renaissance Wax myself sometime. I have used the colored waxes on my truck but did not find that it helped greatly.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 14, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> I would just go very lightly with polishing compound avoiding the graphics to bring some of the luster back and finish with a good carnauba wax or the Renaissance Wax from the site you attached above.  I have read through that site & he gets some pretty amazing results without destroying original finishes so I would value his opinions.  I want to try the Renaissance Wax myself sometime. I have used the colored waxes on my truck but did not find that it helped greatly.




Thanks Gary. I was going to go the route with the Renaissance Wax too. The linked site did impress me with his results. I will handle the stencils with kid gloves for sure. My thought was filling in or hiding some of the chips and large scratches an easy way........but nothing is ever easy.


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 14, 2013)

squeedals said:


> Here is what I'm talking about. A good write up on frame restoration and probably the route I'll be taking.
> 
> http://vintagebicycle.wordpress.com...oration-3-rene-herse-tandem-work-in-progress/




I think that he has the right approach. I like his respect for the original work and finishes.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 14, 2013)

decotriumph said:


> I think that he has the right approach. I like his respect for the original work and finishes.




Very much so......and not to slam anyone doing a full resto on the TOC bikes, but if I can, I want to retain as much of the originality as I can, but leaving bird sh*t and years of caked on grease and grime on it? No thanks. Cleaned up as best as possible without removing any paint or graphics, is respecting the bike IMHO.....and of course, less is always more.


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 14, 2013)

squeedals said:


> Very much so......and not to slam anyone doing a full resto on the TOC bikes, but if I can, I want to retain as much of the originality as I can, but leaving bird sh*t and years of caked on grease and grime on it? No thanks. Cleaned up as best as possible without removing any paint or graphics, is respecting the bike IMHO.....and of course, less is always more.




I'm with ya!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 14, 2013)

This is not TOC, but want you to see what really can be done being careful with finishes using various compounds and good waxes going basically inch by inch to get 80+ years of grease, dirt, furnace sutt, etc. off a bike.  Each bike is different & should be evaluated differently but original finishes can be restored to pretty amazing luster.  The only new paint used on this bike was it was re-pinstriped but that was a conscious decision I made based on condition.  Pay close attention to the fenders before & after.  Original decals were carefully cleaned but not polished, everything else was rubbed and/or polished dependent on that particular inch of surface & what it needed. Everything got 3 coats of carnauba wax in the end. Key is good quality products & going slow.  This bike took a lot of time but it paid off. There are minor areas with almost no paint but that is OK and better than retouching as to me it just adds to it's character.

Before






After


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 14, 2013)

*Beautiful*

That bike looks perfect, Gary.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 14, 2013)

Very nice indeed! That is EXACTLY what I'm talking about. :o


----------

